# Building Muscle: Why Less Is More



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Those of you who have read through any of my articles know that I’m a big believer in the basics. I confidently preach low volume, infrequent workouts that are based around the universal laws of overload and progression (training with maximum intensity and progressing in weight or reps from week to week).Anyone who truly understands [...]

*Read More...*


----------

